# Help please--On Connections--Newbie



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

This week I will have my new components and not really sure the best way to hook some of it up. I want to use the Emotiva XPA-5 to power my Front Polk Audio RTi10's and Polk Center channel. I also want to Bi-amp the RTi10's this way. I have the Denon AVR-X4000. How do I utilize the RCA patch cables to go from the Denon, (Pre-outs),to the Emotiva? I'm not sure which cables go.where. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

The most simple method - you'll need to buy 2 more Emtoiva XRCA-1x2 Audio Splitter + 7 RCA cables.

From your AV amp:-









To your Power amp:-


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, interesting.....so it's not recommended to use the surround backs, front heights, or wides in this particular setup instead of splitting it ? ?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thought you want to bi-amp your front speaker, right ??

If that is not what you want, then the 5 channels power amp ideally should drive your front 3 speakers + 2side surround speakers. Let the rear surround speakers + front wide speakers be drive by the AV amp.


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Correct, I want to bi-amp. I just thought maybe I could use the signal pre-out from the surrounds to the input on the Emotiva instead of using the splitters. They don't have the splitters in stock. I will have to check elsewhere.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mikriman said:


> Correct, I want to bi-amp. I just thought maybe I could use the signal pre-out from the surrounds to the input on the Emotiva instead of using the splitters.


No, you don’t want to do that. That would get you say, the tweeters generating a signal from the rear surrounds, while the woofers generate a signal from the main front channels. Or vice-versa. You can’t imagine how whacked-out that would be?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

But I want it to be Wacked out.....  I decided not to Bi-Amp and run the full 5Ch surround to the Emotiva. Hope running 200W to the Polk RTi10's will be suffice.....


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

It is very doubtful you would have gained anything from passive biamping like that...except maybe some ground loop .
Passive biamping _can_ be beneficial, but in your specific scenario, I think not. As configured, you should have plenty power for those speakers.

cheers


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that's good to hear--I'd like to thank everyone for their help in this especially tane0019 for the diagrams. As I am a newbie--I will learn more and more from this great forum.....


----------

